

Linus Torvalds on Pixel - "I suspect I'll make this my primary laptop."  - twodayslate
https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts/dk1aiW4JjHd

======
cjbprime
Already discussed: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5327261>

------
cpursley
Sure would be nice to have the Chrome OS desktop environment running on top of
a full Linux distro. I really like the minimalism, bottom bar and app
launcher.

------
isaacpei
crouton is great, people should try and see how well it works!
<https://github.com/dnschneid/crouton>

